# Eddie Alvarez vs Josh Neer in a "Superfight"



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

per the junkie
http://mmajunkie.com/news/17967/bel...osh-neer-in-may-super-fight-at-160-pounds.mma



> Bellator Fighting Championships lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (19-2 MMA, 3-0 BFC) returns to action for the first time since an October win under the DREAM banner when he meets 10-time UFC veteran Josh Neer (27-9-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) in May.
> 
> Bellator officials announced the new matchup today, though specifics on the date of the bout have to be released.
> 
> ...


"Superfight" is a bit of a stretch, but still an interesting matchup...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Eddie Alvarez vs BJ Penn is a superfight. Not Neer though, Although Neer is a talented fighter, I think that Alvarez takes this fight.


----------

